# Puppy from Satzkom Australia



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone on here has had experience with Satzkom German Shepherds in Australia? 

Also, experienced working line people, is there anything you can tell me about this particular combination? As far as I can tell they are nice looking dogs, but yeah, that's the extent of my knowledge. This is a repeat mating and Blaze is the previous progeny. 

https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1977741-satzkom-blaze


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

I have not had any experience with them. But from just briefly looking at the pedigree they are working lines. As you can see some are listed as police or security dogs. But others are titled either sch,ipo, or bh. Which tells me they have the genes to possibly be used as competition or working dogs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sire and dam are closely related . Sire's dam and Dam's sire are brother and sister . 
Drusus , Dunja and Candy are all *ZVV3 IPO3 SCHH3 FH1*

*SG Marko z Blatenského zámku ( 32521) CS*

offspring . The breeder should be prepared with a good reason for incorporating this level of saturation of one dog into a pedigree.
I can't comment. Czech information is hard to come by .


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

There is a lot of Marko and Tom in the bloodline. Marko's sire, Grim was one of those hard dogs with lots of prey drive. As for Tom, most people use him in their breeding program because of his overall good nerves and for conformation. Both very good dogs, but as stated, there is too much linebreeding there mostly on the dam side.

Anyways I know the sire's breeder and my current pup is from him. If you need more information, drop me a PM or post back here.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  I don't think I will go with this breeder. Doesn't seem to quite have what I am looking, but he had some nice looking dogs regardless.


----------

